# VIP Package



## lizap (May 27, 2013)

I recently purchased a VIP package for $1699.  It is good for a 7 night stay in Hawaii.  Would like to use it at a Hawaii property (Big Island) or NY.  Have been told, by member services, that if I choose NY, can only be used for 5 nights.  Was told that reservations can be made at either NY property and Hawaii properties 9 months out.  Called back a second time and talked to a supervisor that confirmed this.  Is this a good deal and secondly, how likely am I going to be able to get a 2 BR in either place for the 3rd or 4th week of May 2014?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## buzglyd (May 27, 2013)

2br Big Island in May should be pretty easy. Not sure about NY. 

Good deal? You could probably rent a Big Island unit in May for a similar price.


----------



## PassionForTravel (May 27, 2013)

As buzz said may in the big island is easy at 9 months out. I would do it pretty close at the 9 month time.

 For rental comparison look here in the tug marketplace or redweek.com. The rentals don't go that far out but comparing to the closer in ones, the $1699 looks to be a reasonable price. If you can stay at kingsland, then its a good deal.

Ian


----------



## RX8 (May 27, 2013)

Not sure if they have changed the rules but when I had 7000 VIP points to use I got about 17 days out of it.  I was able to book a minimum of three days at multiple locations and I avoided weekends to stretch the points,  I was even able to book four days over Fourth of July in a 2 bdm Plus at Marbrisa.  

I cannot say for sure but I suspect they bend over backwards to try to accommodate your requests. They want you to be happy with the reservation process so that you will pay them tens of thousands to buy retail.  If all of your requests were met with "I am sorry, that is not available" who would ever buy into the program?


----------



## SmithOp (May 27, 2013)

Try for the 3rd week of May, airline sales stop the end of May so you'll get a better flight cost earlier in May.  Call 8am EST exactly 276 days before the check out day and you should get your pick of either island.  Oahu if you like big city crowds and beaches, or Hawaii if you want more seclusion, beaches, and the volcano.  I'd go for KingsLand, lots of 2br units and best resort amenities.

Hopefully you got the package that includes rental car and cash bonus for the sales presentation, you'll need a car on Hawaii but its more of a liability on Oahu due to high cost of parking it.


----------



## crf450x (May 27, 2013)

*at Kings Land now*

We also purchased a VIP package from the HGVC Marbrisa in Carlsbad for, I believe, $1795 which included 7000 points and 2 extra nights to spend at the Marbrisa or Grand Pacific Palisades where another follow up presentation was required.  It was interesting that they didn't require another presentation on the week reservation instead of during the revisit to Carlsbad because the Carlsbad use was required before the week use.  Therefore when we went back to the Marbrisa and did our 2nd presentation, how could we buy when we haven't yet seen what the 2b/2b Kings' Land was like, ha ha?

The Kings' Land 2b/2b requires 7500 points so we paid $150 for an additional 500 points.  We are here now and like the room and the resort.  It is VERY quiet, unlike the WKORV where we will be next week.  I am happy with the price we paid for the VIP package.

Having been to the Marriott Waiohai, Marriott Ko Olina, Marriott Maui Ocean Club, WKORV & WKORVN on multiple occasions, what we miss most while staying at Kings' Land is the direct Beach Access.  Yes the units are nice, the resort pools are great, the staff excellent, just no beach...  When we are in Hawaii we want to be or at least see the beach, which you can not do here at Kings' Land.  We did go down to the lagoon at the Hilton Waikoloa and also to A-Bay but prefer the beaches at WKORV and Waiohai. 

However, the Big Island for us FORCES us to take more excursions, whereas the other places we stay in Hawaii make it too easy just to relax at the resort all day and hang at the beach or pool, and not have to get in the car most of the week.  Yesterday, we rented a boat from Kona Boat Rentals for the whole day and went fishing and got to swim with dolphins where Captain Cooks Monument is.  Spent a few hours just with the dolphins there, awesome and probably the top 3 things we ever did not only in Hawaii but anywhere.  Over the next few days we will venture to several other beaches and visit the Mauna Kea Visitors center at night.  May or may not make the trip to Volcanos national park, becuase we heard you cant see any lava from there and it would take miles of hiking through rough lava fields to get to see anything, and traveling with our 9yo and 6yo will make that a little difficult.


----------



## SmithOp (May 27, 2013)

crf450x said:


> We did go down to the lagoon at the Hilton Waikoloa and also to A-Bay but prefer the beaches at WKORV and Waiohai.



If you go up to the next resort, Mauna Lani, there is a visitor parking beach access lot.  It's a little hike to the beach, but you will be rewarded with a stroll through lava field and ancient Hawaiian sites.  When you enter drive straight through the roundabout, past the shops and look for the sign to the lot on the left.  There are restrooms at the lot, only about 20 spaces so go early, one of my favorite morning walks.

I think that would be more enjoyable for young kids vs the long drive over to volcanoes park.

Check the schedule at the shops for a free hula and fire dancer show, you can grab a meal before at Tommy Bahamas and then watch the show for a cheap luau experience (it's the same dancers from the luau).


----------



## lizap (May 27, 2013)

I am not a Hilton TS owner yet.  How do I go about purchasing 500 points for $ 150, so I will have enough to stay at Kings Land?  Thanks.




crf450x said:


> We also purchased a VIP package from the HGVC Marbrisa in Carlsbad for, I believe, $1795 which included 7000 points and 2 extra nights to spend at the Marbrisa or Grand Pacific Palisades where another follow up presentation was required.  It was interesting that they didn't require another presentation on the week reservation instead of during the revisit to Carlsbad because the Carlsbad use was required before the week use.  Therefore when we went back to the Marbrisa and did our 2nd presentation, how could we buy when we haven't yet seen what the 2b/2b Kings' Land was like, ha ha?
> 
> The Kings' Land 2b/2b requires 7500 points so we paid $150 for an additional 500 points.  We are here now and like the room and the resort.  It is VERY quiet, unlike the WKORV where we will be next week.  I am happy with the price we paid for the VIP package.
> 
> ...


----------



## lizap (May 27, 2013)

*Cancellation Penalty for VIP Package*

posted as separate thread


----------



## RX8 (May 27, 2013)

lizap said:


> I am not a Hilton TS owner yet.  How do I go about purchasing 500 points for $ 150, so I will have enough to stay at Kings Land?  Thanks.



Just call your "VIP" phone number or the sales rep that you dealt with.  I originally purchased 5000 points but soon figured I wanted the 7000.  I called the rep I had spoken to originally (he had given me his card) and handled it over the phone.

By the way they had booked my required "second presentation" before I used any of the 7000 points.  It was easy to fend off the sales pressure since all I had to say was "but I haven't even USED it yet, how am I supposed to know if I am going to like it".  I was in and out of the presentation.  I would be surprised if they haven't changed the required presentation until after you use the points.


----------



## lizap (May 27, 2013)

If I decide to cancel my Hilton VIP package (within the required time), is there a penalty?  The terms and conditions page says something about a $500 penalty for not showing up at the presentation, but I assume this would not be relevant (and all $ would be refunded) if I rescended within the required time?  Thanks.


----------



## MaryH (May 28, 2013)

I think the sales person you did the 1st presentation with want a second crack at you and don't want you to do a presentation where you will use the full week since they lost the commission opportunity.


----------



## crf450x (May 28, 2013)

lizap said:


> I am not a Hilton TS owner yet.  How do I go about purchasing 500 points for $ 150, so I will have enough to stay at Kings Land?  Thanks.



Just as RX8 stated, when you are ready to book your trip, if you book for a resort that requires more points than you have, you just pay for the extra points, in my case it was $0.30/point.


----------



## crf450x (May 28, 2013)

MaryH said:


> I think the sales person you did the 1st presentation with want a second crack at you and don't want you to do a presentation where you will use the full week since they lost the commission opportunity.



When we did our 2nd presentation we actually got a different sales person and different closer.  The required time was only for an hour this time and again, just as RX8 put it, we told them that since we hadn't even used our 7000 points yet, how could we decide if we liked the resort or system yet...

Now that we are here, we do like the system and the resort here at Kings' Land.

My biggest issue with Kings' Land is that it does not have a view of the ocean but there are some great beaches around the resort.  Yesterday we visited Beach 69, which is just south of Hapuna Beach and it was one of the most awesome beaches we have ever been to.  There is a small parking lot where you have to pay $5, which we did, but don't know how or if they enforce it because there are signs at the machine that state locals don't pay.  We paid and I believe it is just an honor system with the parking fee.  There are several sheltered coves along this crescent shaped beach that are separated by trees that provide nice shade when you need a break from the sun.  The water is fairly clear and beautiful in color, aquamarine, light blue, greenish...  There are several rope swings in the various coves for the kids to have hours of fun with.  The sand is very soft and the water entry isn't too bad.  There are rocks as you enter the water but they are not sharp and can be done barefoot, but having water shoes makes it much easier.  Snorkeling was decent yesterday, but didn't explore too much and plan on going back either today or tomorrow to snorkel a little more.  Great beach!!!


----------



## crf450x (May 28, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> If you go up to the next resort, Mauna Lani, there is a visitor parking beach access lot.  It's a little hike to the beach, but you will be rewarded with a stroll through lava field and ancient Hawaiian sites.  When you enter drive straight through the roundabout, past the shops and look for the sign to the lot on the left.  There are restrooms at the lot, only about 20 spaces so go early, one of my favorite morning walks.
> 
> I think that would be more enjoyable for young kids vs the long drive over to volcanoes park.
> 
> Check the schedule at the shops for a free hula and fire dancer show, you can grab a meal before at Tommy Bahamas and then watch the show for a cheap luau experience (it's the same dancers from the luau).



Will try to check out the beach at Mauna Lani.  Went by yesterday and all of the parking spaces were taken and decided to go somewhere else.  Luckily we went to Beach 69 and we were blown away with that beach.


----------



## SmithOp (May 28, 2013)

crf450x said:


> Will try to check out the beach at Mauna Lani.  Went by yesterday and all of the parking spaces were taken and decided to go somewhere else.  Luckily we went to Beach 69 and we were blown away with that beach.



Some day when I win the lottery we will stay in a bungalow there.  Good find on beach 69, another one on my list 

http://www.maunalani.com/hawaii-luxury-bungalows.htm


----------



## lizap (May 31, 2013)

Decided to rescind the VIP package and use the $ toward a resale.


----------



## Avulasai (Jun 2, 2013)

I would like to cancel the VIP package also. Can it be done with out any penalty?


----------



## RX8 (Jun 2, 2013)

Avulasai said:


> I would like to cancel the VIP package also. Can it be done with out any penalty?



When I purchased the VIP points two years ago I had signed a contract that listed all the terms.  I assume that you did as well.  The cancellation info will be found in your contract.


----------



## JenMuse (Jun 13, 2013)

Interesting, just tried to use my 7000 pt VIP package for a 3 bedroom in Hawaii in gold season and was told 3 bedrooms are not included in the VIP package--only 2bd rms. Original sales person did not mention that rather important fact. 

Makes it rather hard to treat my best friends and their 2 kids to separate rooms (I don't mind sharing a room with the kids but that won't do my cool Auntie rep any favors).

How I wish I had found and read TUG before my rescission period on this VIP was over...but live and learn.

And I didn't get extra nights or bonus points...just the rather limited use 7000 points not linked to my account so I have to call to make reservations. Ugh!


----------



## lizap (Jun 13, 2013)

Are you within the recission period?






Avulasai said:


> I would like to cancel the VIP package also. Can it be done with out any penalty?


----------



## RX8 (Jun 13, 2013)

JenMuse said:


> Interesting, just tried to use my 7000 pt VIP package for a 3 bedroom in Hawaii in gold season and was told 3 bedrooms are not included in the VIP package--only 2bd rms. Original sales person did not mention that rather important fact.
> 
> Makes it rather hard to treat my best friends and their 2 kids to separate rooms (I don't mind sharing a room with the kids but that won't do my cool Auntie rep any favors).
> 
> ...



Check the contract you signed.  If it doesn't say 3 bdms are excluded then I would recommend asking them to allow you to book it.  At least with my VIP I was only restricted to the certain locations.  I in fact had a 3 bedroom booked at GPP and they had to change it because they said they made a mistake as as the room they thought was available was not.  They gave me an upgrade to a 2 bdm premium at Marbrisa at a standard 2 bdm point total so it worked out just fine for me.


----------



## JenMuse (Jun 24, 2013)

RX8 said:


> Check the contract you signed.  If it doesn't say 3 bdms are excluded then I would recommend asking them to allow you to book it.  At least with my VIP I was only restricted to the certain locations.  I in fact had a 3 bedroom booked at GPP and they had to change it because they said they made a mistake as as the room they thought was available was not.  They gave me an upgrade to a 2 bdm premium at Marbrisa at a standard 2 bdm point total so it worked out just fine for me.



Checked the contract and no limitations of unit size are stated so I will call back and try again. I'll let you know what Hilton says.


----------



## BravesBaller (Jun 30, 2013)

I just got the VIP package. I don't think I really care about cancelling it as the price is not to bad, though I wouldn't mind just buying resale now. Glad I didn't end up buying direct. I looked through my paperwork though and there is nothing in it about recission period at all.


----------



## cardinal93 (Jun 30, 2013)

Just try the VIP package and see if you like it. The recission info should be on a separate piece of paper, at least it was for me.

I rescinded my VIP package (1799 for 7000 points), and ended up buying a resale 7000 point platinum Orlando property after a couple of months. I figure that the VIP package cost was equal to 2 years of my maintenance fees...

I will be going to my first HGVC booking next Friday in Las Vegas (using open season), and already booked my entire 7000 points for 2 quick getaways in 2013, and another quick getaway in January, 2014...and awaiting another 2 weeks to book my spring break 2014 vacation.

Good luck!


----------



## JenMuse (Aug 15, 2013)

RX8 said:


> Check the contract you signed.  If it doesn't say 3 bdms are excluded then I would recommend asking them to allow you to book it.  At least with my VIP I was only restricted to the certain locations.  I in fact had a 3 bedroom booked at GPP and they had to change it because they said they made a mistake as as the room they thought was available was not.  They gave me an upgrade to a 2 bdm premium at Marbrisa at a standard 2 bdm point total so it worked out just fine for me.



We ended up changing our dates from May to March to coincide with our friend's spring break (he's a teacher at a private school in Oahu) so we could maximize time with him and his wife making the quest for a 3 bedroom moot.

2 Bedroom in the Lagoon Tower booked for early March 2014 (for the full 7000 pts). And my friends don't have to attend the presentation with me. Yay!


----------

